# Tell me this wouldn't improve response times



## EMTBandit (Sep 2, 2006)

But where would you put the patient? ^_^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbApAo260K0


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 2, 2006)

Someone would still say, "What took you guys so long?" 


Jeff


----------



## Jon (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 3, 2006)

I wonder if it runs on D50 or Epi...


----------



## joemt (Sep 3, 2006)

Took a long time to get it going, but WOW.... wonder how you bill for that?


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

OMG! that is hysterical! i haven't laughed that hard in days. it just made me laugh more and more--especially, when it would shake back and forth for a minute


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 3, 2006)

Just think of the siren it would need to clear the intersection..LOL.. I think it would be nice to finally pass those troopers...LOL

R/r 911


----------



## MMiz (Sep 3, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea Wannabe, I have to agree with you. People would still complain lol. But that would be awesome. And yes, I think the siren would be awesome and it would be nice to put the cops to shame. ^_^


----------



## premedtim (Oct 19, 2006)

That's the coolest EMS rig I've seen yet, haha.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 28, 2006)

That gives it a whole new meaning to "Light em up!!"


----------

